# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يوجد علامات لاستجابة الدعاء ؟

## دحية الكلبي

هل هناك علامات تفيد بأن دعاءك قد استجيب ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .
اعلم أولا ـ كما قال ابن القيم ـ : أن الدعاء نوعان: دعاء ثناء، ودعاء مسألة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يكثر في سجوده من النوعين، والدعاء الذي أمر به في السجود يتناول النوعين.
والاستجابة أيضا نوعان: استجابة دعاء الطالب بإعطائه سؤاله، واستجابة دعاء المثني بالثواب ، وبكل واحد من النوعين فسر قوله تعالى: {أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان} والصحيح أنه يعم النوعين.

وقال أيضا في مدارج السالكين : وإذا جمع مع الدعاء حضور القلب وجمعيته بكليته على المطلوب ، وصادف وقتا من أوقات الإجابة الستة ، وهي :

الثلث الأخير من الليل ، وعند الأذان ، وبين الأذان والإقامة ، وأدبار الصلوات المكتوبات ، وعند صعود الإمام يوم الجمعة على المنبر حتى تقضى الصلاة من ذلك اليوم ، وآخر ساعة بعد العصر .
ـ وصادف خشوعا في القلب ، وانكسارا بين يدي الرب ، وذلا له ، وتضرعا ، ورقة .
ـ استقبل الداعي القبلة .
ـ وكان على طهارة .
ـ ورفع يديه إلى الله .
ـ وبدأ بحمد الله والثناء عليه .
ـ ثم ثنى بالصلاة على محمد عبده ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .
ـ ثم قدم بين يدي حاجته التوبة والاستغفار .
ـ ثم دخل على الله ، وألح عليه في المسألة ، وتملقه ودعاه رغبة ورهبة .
ـ وتوسل إليه بأسمائه وصفاته وتوحيده .
ـ وقدم بين يدي دعائه صدقة ، فإن هذا الدعاء لا يكاد يرد أبدا ، ولا سيما إن صادف الأدعية التي أخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنها مظنة الإجابة ، أو أنها متضمنة للاسم الأعظم .أهـ
وقال البغوي في تفسيره من سورة البقرة : إن للدعاء آدابا وشرائط، وهي أسباب الإجابة، فمن استكملها كان من أهل الإجابة، ومن أخَلَّ بها فهو من أهل الاعتداء في الدعاء فلا يستحق الإجابة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقال الشوكاني في تحفة الذاكرين بعدة الحصن الحصين: 
فصل في علامة استجابة الدعاء :
علامة استجابة الدعاء : الخشية والبكاء والقشعريرة وربما تحصل الرعدة والغشي والغيبة ويكون عقيبه سكون القلب وبرد الجأش وظهور النشاط باطنا والخفة ظاهرا حتى يظن الداعي أنه كان على كتفيه حملة ثقيلة فوضعها عنه ، وحينئذ لا يغفل عن التوجه والإقبال والصدقة والأفضال والحمد والابتهال ، وأن يقول : الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما يمنع أحدكم إذا عرف الإجابة من نفسه فشفي من مرض أو قدم من سفر أن يقول: الحمد لله الذي بعزته وجلاله تتم الصالحات مس الحديث . أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك كما قال المصنف( يعني ابن الجزري ) وهو من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وأخرجه أيضا ابن ماجة وابن السني قال في الأذكار: وإسناده جيد وحسنه السيوطي وقال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد . وهذا اللفظ الذي ذكره المصنف هو أحد ألفاظ الحديث عند الحاكم ولفظه عند الآخرين وعند الحاكم أيضا في رواية أخرى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا رأى ما يحب قال: الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات وإذا رأى ما يكره قال: الحمد لله على كل حال. وأخرجه البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إذا سأل أحدكم ربه مسألة فعرف الاستجابة فليقل : الحمد لله الذي بعزته وجلاله تتم الصالحات ، ومن أبطأ عليه من ذلك شيء فليقل : الحمد لله على كل حال .....وهذه العلامات التي ذكرها المصنف ـ يعني ابن الجزري رحمه الله ـ هي تجريبية فلا تحتاج إلى الاستدلال عليها وكل فرد من أفراد الداعين إذا حصل له القبول وتفضل الله عليه بالإجابة لا بد أن يجد شيئا من ذلك والله ذو الفضل العظيم وعليه عند إدراك ذلك أن يتبع ما أرشد إليه الشارع من تكرار الحمد بهذا اللفظ الذي أمرنا به صلى الله عليه وسلم .أهـ 
تنبيه : في كتاب الحصن الحصين لابن الجزري أحاديث كثيرة ضعيفة .والله أعلم .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

شكر الله لكم.

----------


## دحية الكلبي

بارك الله فيك على هذا النقل الطيب ، أسأل الله أن يجزاك عنا وعن القارئين خيرا .

----------

